# subclass 600 (tourist stream) extension, low risk country



## huomento (Aug 29, 2013)

Hi

I am currently in Australia on an ETA which is valid until mid-January 2014. I have already used it for a 10 week stay at the beginning of this year. I returned to Europe for three months and came back to Oz in July because I was going on holidays with my boyfriend who is Australian.

I would now like to extend my stay in Oz past the three month limit and have considered applying for a subclass 600 (tourist stream) extension until the maybe Jan/Feb next year (from October) instead of going to NZ for a week which would cost so much more compared to the visa extension. I have heard that people were having troubles at immigration upon returning from NZ on an ETA as it was a bit obvious they had gone for a 'visa run'? However, in my understanding the ETA technically allows you to do just that.

I did some research and am also wondering if the visa could come with a provision preventing me from leaving and returning to Oz (ie multiple entries even though I am already in the country, we want to go on holidays to Thailand in November.) Also what are the chances of getting a 'no further stay' (8503) provision on the visa? Does it make a difference if you are from a low or high risk country?

The processing times on the DIAC webpage for applicants from low risk countries are stated at 1 working day, but I have heard it takes up to three weeks?

Has anybody had any experience with the subclass 600 as an extension? I know that according to the DIAC the ETA is not meant to be used for 'long stays' in Australia but sometimes circumstances change and you have to adapt.

Thanks for any advise!


----------



## frombelarus (Sep 14, 2013)

Hi Huomento,
I am sort of in a similar situation, My fiancee has applied for 6 months tourist visa (subclass 600). She has 6 months multiple entry with 1 month stay on each entry.
When you apply for tourist visa (subclass 600), technically it will be a new visa application, if your new visa is approved it will overtake any other old visas that you have (correct me if I'm wrong).If not then you are bound by any valid visa that you have (including ETA).
Condition 8503 is very likely so that the applicant do not circumvent the due process required for any other visa application(partner visa, new tourist visa/extension). Though It is less likely for the Low risk countries (they can always use ETA and apply for any visa onshore).
You can apply for 6 months multiple entry visa (but beware: stay periods are 1, 3 and 6 months) so if you get 1 month stay then you'll have to exit Australia each month to keep your visa valid (I'm guessing that is not what you want).
Processing time varies with location and circumstances, Since you have been in Australia already, my guess it will be short. I would say it may not take more than 2 weeks (ours was). 
oh and do apply well before your ETA expires.
Hope that helps


----------

